# Three members are about to be taken out.



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Three members here are about to be the newest victims of Extremely *V*iolent *P*ackages. I thought about it and asked myself if I realy want to hurt 3 of my fellow board members.

HELL YES I DO!!!!!

Incidently, one intended target failed to put their address in their profile so I had to go to a back up target. Too bad.....sucks to be them!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! Someone is about to get an @$$ whoopin!!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Get em Pete


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:huh_oh::huh_oh: run for cover:brick:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow he sounds really mean can't wait to see the devestation


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't wait to see the DAMAGE!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

yep, sucks for them.


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Watch out


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Aint skeered...but someone had better be


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

BRING IT.....just kidding Pete:lol: Give 'em hell!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Fatmandu said:


> Aint skeered...but someone had better be


Just for that, I'm adding you to my list of future targets. It may not be tomorrow, next week or next month, but sometime down the road when you think it's safe to stop looking over your shoulder....BANG!!! 

Skeered now?!?!?!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

sucks to be some people for sure...at least for their mailboxes!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

acharpe said:


> sucks to be some people for sure...at least for their mailboxes!


I meant it sucked to be the person who failed to put their address in their profile....no tasty sticks for them!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

can we get hints that is fun...i like guessing lol this sounds like it could leave a mark


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Here come the bombs AGAIN!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh: Here we go again!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

here we go again....


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Unleash the carnage :biggrin:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

EVP, not true I see Dueces addy in his profile.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

So that's what EVP stands for. :biggrin:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

That first line sure made me giggle  tee hee hee violent packages..


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wheres Rob with his "Yawn" smilies when you need em?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Go get 'em, Pete!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't think he's ever thrown any past the mid-west so I think I'm fine. Time to fire up the popcorn and sit back.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Look out everybody


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

I feel pretty safe way out here in the west coast. So go get em Pete!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

OK who Pi$$ him off


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete hit them all were it hurts


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I can only think of who Pete will demolish this time--Let me see, Where's my list?

Get Er Dun Pete!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Let them have it Pete!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

:huh_oh:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

So, some of ya wanna talk some smack at my expense, huh? Well, one of ya just got added to the list.....there are now 4 bombs in the air, not 3!!!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I feel froggy today.....Got my new job and won a contest......ribbit ribbit


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Go get them!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

deuce said:


> Wheres Rob with his "Yawn" smilies when you need em?


Rob knows I hit hard....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I aint Skeered...my week is going rather bad so i might as well talk crap here!!! bring it on I do not have enough stuff going on...rebuilding the house would be perfect!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Rob knows I hit hard....


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Duck and cover.......:arghhhh:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

somebody better run for cover, somebodies on a detructions path. umm umm umm!!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

This Texas gal ain't skierd either. YeeHaw:biggrin:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Duck and Cover instructions ................

It leaves out the 'kiss your mailbox goodbye' part.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Unleash the fury EVP...unleash the fury EVP...unleash the fury


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Let'er rip!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

The EVP said:


> Rob knows I hit hard....


Well maybe hes skerd but im not!:biggrin:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

hehe...La BOOM!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

sucks for all of them ...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Get'em Pete


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I cant wait to see who will feel the pain.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Cypress said:


> I cant wait to see who will feel the pain.


Pain #1 Right here! Pete nailed me! I'll post pics later. I'm out the door to my boys football practice.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

HA! Nothing here so far! West Virginia is once again safe!


----------

